# Post closed



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Hey Y'all,

I have a bottle of Weed b Gon 32 Oz weed killer plus crabgrass control hose end spray bottle (covers 5000 SqFt).

I broke my hose end sprayer on the bottle due to my own stupidity-

I now need help to figure out how to mix the remaining liquid into my 1 gallon pump sprayer.

I'm not smart enough to figure out the math.

How many Oz. do I use in a one gallon of water?

Thank you


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MatthewinGA said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I have a bottle of Weed b Gon 32 Oz weed killer plus crabgrass control hose end spray bottle (covers 5000 SqFt).
> 
> ...


Still some variables that need to be addressed. Are you planning on using the full 32 oz? Are you planning on covering exactly 5000sf? Have you ever calibrated yourself to the sprayer to determine the application rate (ie - 1 gal for 500sf, 1 gal for 1000sf, or 1 gal for 2000sf)?

At 1 gal per 1000sf, you would need need 6.4 oz of product.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

I want to use it to spot spray weeds. I'm not going for full SqFt coverage. I'm just using it in my 1 gallon pump sprayer with 1 gallon of water.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MatthewinGA said:


> I want to use it to spot spray weeds. I'm not going for full SqFt coverage. I'm just using it in my 1 gallon pump sprayer with 1 gallon of water.


K. I corrected my last post to make more sense. Be careful not to get heavy handed spot spraying. A mist on the target is all that is needed. Watch the temps too. If there is any 2,4-d or quinclorac in the spray, you can discolor the turf at high temps.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree, 6.4oz of product diluted in whatever amount of water it takes you to consistently cover 1,000ft2 with your sprayer setup at your pace. With proper technique/sprayer calibration the carrier rate for blanket apps and spot spraying should be essentially the same.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

So how many Oz. Of the weed b gon do I use the In the 1 gallon sprayer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MatthewinGA said:


> So how many Oz. Of the weed b gon do I use the In the 1 gallon sprayer?


It depends entirely on how much area you cover when you spray 1 gallon of water out of your sprayer.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how many Oz. To put in one gallon of water?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MatthewinGA said:


> Can anyone tell me how many Oz. To put in one gallon of water?


Not liking the answer you are given does not make what we're telling you wrong.

You mentioned the WBG label says 32 oz treats 5k ft2[/sup], so the application rate is 6.4 oz of product per thousand.

The next step is to determine how much area _you_ cover with 1 gallon of water in _your_ sprayer...

If you find that you cover 1,000 ft[sup]2[/sup] with 1 gallon of water, you would use 6.4 oz of the WBG. 
If you find that you cover 500 ft[sup]2[/sup] with 1 gallon of water, you would use 3.2 oz of the WBG. 
If you find that you cover 1,500 ft[sup]2 with 1 gallon of water, you would use 9.6 oz of the WBG.​
As you can see, the dilution rate depends entirely on your sprayer calibration.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Does anybody want to tell me how many Oz's to add to one gallon for spot spraying weeds?


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

I have a 1 gallon bucket of water. No sprayer involved.

How much product Oz's do I pour in and apply it with a wet gloved hand.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@MatthewinGA I'd recommend you call the manufacturer tomorrow and ask them. There is too many variables in this equation for us to give you a good answer.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

From Ortho...

"Thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to help you with your pest and weed problems.
Ortho Weed B Gon Plus Crabgrass Control Ready-to-Spray2 does not have a dilution rate. This product is ready-to-spray and does not require mixing or measuring. Simply attach it to your hose and spray. It automatically mixes with water from your garden hose at the correct dilution rate.

As a general rule, the label is the law. According to the EPA, applying a product in a manner not specified by the product label is against the law. For that reason, we cannot recommend a dilution rate for you.

Again, thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in our products. Please feel free to contact us anytime we may be of assistance.

MacKenzi
Brand Ambassador
The Scotts Company and Subsidiaries
14111 Scottslawn Road
Marysville, OH 43041
800-225-2883
Ref #13528240

ALERT:
Ticks Fleas Mosquitoes

The CDC has reported that flea, tick, and mosquito-related illnesses are on the rise in the U.S. Learn how you can control these pests and mitigate your risk. ortho.com"


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Why not just buy the pre mixed stuff and spot spray if you're unsure of mix rates?

Or buy the concentrate and follow the rate for your pump sprayer.

It's just money


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> What is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


An African, or European Swallow?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
> ...


Uh, I don't know. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Broken bottle in the trash-

CASE CLOSED!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, that escalated quickly...


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

You can only lead a horse to water..


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

This thread is hilarious!


----------

